# Blood work results



## KingBee (Sep 22, 2015)

We'll I been on trt for a couple of months at 150mg test c per week. I had my first bloods done and my levels where: 
test was 904
E2 was 24 (on 1mg arimidex per week)
Blood iron was 54 so I went and gave 2 units of plasma and it made me feel 100% better.  Doc backed my dose down to 125mg test a week. He wants to keep test around 900 and I'm cool with that.


----------



## DF (Sep 22, 2015)

Very nice numbers.


----------



## snake (Sep 22, 2015)

4 ng/dl and he's cutting you back? I'm not sure that's even measurable. lol

Great numbers and by now you should be feeling it. Waking up under a tent every morning?


----------



## Cabo (Sep 22, 2015)

not sure if cutting your dose by 25mg per week is going to do much either way.Other than that numbers seem in line.


----------



## Freedom (Sep 22, 2015)

How many days after your weekly shot did you get the BW done?


----------

